# Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen



## Rhein Piet (11. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute, war heute das erste mal mit meiner Frau in Holland unterwegs. Der Plan war mit Spinnrute und Pose ein paar Barsche und vielleicht eine Schleie zu fangen. Ging leider komplett in die Hose, wir haben leider keine kleine Flüsse, Bäche, und Tümpel gefunden. Kennt sich jemand in der nähe zwischen Venlo und Nijmegen aus der einen Tipp hat wo man gemütlich und entspannt ein paar fische fangen kann, es müssen keine großen sein, es geht eher ums entspannen und ein paar schöne bisse haben. Danke|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Checco (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

Wie kann man in Holland keine Flüsschen, Bäche und Tümpel finden...
Fährt du weiter südlich nach Roermond, hast du Wasser satt...

In Blerick hast du nen Yachthafen da darfst du an manchen Stellen angeln, steht aber im Heftchen wo du da angeln darfst.
Leuker Meer, ansonsten halt die Maas.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die Kanäle um Roermond versuchen, sind auch easy zu erreichen und zu begehen.


----------



## Rhein Piet (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

Gefunden haben wir schon was, aber nichts wo Fisch drin war, sind nach der suche nach Bächen so in der große von der Lippe oder einem kleinen Kanal mit Seerosen und Rohrkolben. An der Maas waren wir, schöner Fluss und das Wasser war kristallklar, leider hat nichts gebissen. |supergri


----------



## Checco (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

Spontan fällt mir an kleinen Flüssen die Niers und die Schwalm ein, auf der deutschen Seite der zwei Flüsse ist auf jeden Fall Fisch drin.


----------



## JourFX (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

Tipp 1: Openstreetmap, dort sind Parkplätze angegeben. Das deckt in der Regel schonmal das erste Problem in Holland ab, dann muss man sich schonmal keine Sorgen um ein Knöllchen machen.
Tipp 2: Visplanner, dort wird euch anhand eurer Vispass-Nummer angezeigt wo ihr Angeln dürft und wo nicht.
Tipp 3: Kombiniere Tipp 1 und 2

Wie man markante Stellen erkennt ist hundertfach in Büchern, Internetseiten und YouTube-Videos verewigt. Die Arbeit muss man sich schon machen. Ansonsten probieren probieren probieren. Fische fangen ist praktisch überall möglich. Fisch-fang-Garantie-Stellen gibt es nicht und Stellen die dem nahe kommen, verrät keiner der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist im Internet.

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich euch!

PS: Für die Schwalm muss man im HSV de Swalm sein.


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*



JourFX schrieb:


> Fische fangen ist praktisch überall möglich. Fisch-fang-Garantie-Stellen gibt es nicht und Stellen die dem nahe kommen, verrät keiner der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist im Internet.


#6

So ist es auf den Punkt gebracht, unter 4 Augen ist es noch eine andere Sache, aber hier wo du mitunter dutzende über dutzende Mitleser hast die dann deine schöne Angelstelle blockieren würde ich es mir auch verkneifen |supergri

Petri Heil


 PS: www.Visplanner.nl ist schon einen Besuch wert


----------



## Rhein Piet (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

Die Niers sieht super aus  keine Ahnung wie wir es geschafft haben die nicht zu sehen, sind überall gewesen nur nicht dort ^^am Wochenende wird sie mal genauer angeguckt, vielen Dank


----------



## Checco (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

An den Gewässern springt dir der Fisch natürlich auch nicht an den Haken, 
Stimmt, für die Schwalm muß man Mitglied bei HSV de Swalm sein, bin ich ja auch, trotzdem beangel ich die lieber auf der deutschen Seite...


----------



## filli8183 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

Hallo ich habe den Vispas von hsv de swalmen. Ich würde gerne mal an der swalm angeln. Darf ich damit nur auf holländischen Boden oder auch in Deutschland mit dem Vispas in der Swalm angeln ?
Blicke da nicht wirklich durch


----------



## Daserge (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

weiss es zwar nicht genau aber warum solltest du mit nem Vispass in DE angeln dürfen


----------



## Zimbo1990 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

du darfst nur in holland damit angeln!


----------



## Checco (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bäche und Tümpel rund um Venlo und Nijmegen*

Bleib mal mit dem Vispas schön in den Niederlanden, da hast du in Deutschland nichts mit verloren.
Davon abgesehen, für meine Person sprechend, die besten Zandergewässer Europas, Hechtgewässer top und meine Lieblinge die Barsche, die können auch richtig was...
Zum Glück ist Holland ja nicht so groß, was die Sache auch einfacher macht.
 An der Grenze wohnen erleichtert die Sache auch ungemein. ;-)


----------

